# California Supreme Court rules Apple stores must pay employees for bag searches.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2020/02/13/supreme-court-ruling-apple-stores-pay-bag-searches/


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Amazon warehouse workers will like this ruling...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

At Least they dont let them do the polygraphs still.
Searches.
Sniffing dogs.
Urinalyisis.

Like a prison.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Amazon warehouse workers will like this ruling...


I think it also reinforces Uber drivers.

The court has ruled that Apple should be paying for employees time until they clock out.

Uber should be paying for drivers time until they go off app. Not just time with a pax.

"Apple's exit searches are required as a practical matter, occur at the workplace, involve a significant degree of control, are imposed primarily for Apple's benefit, and are enforced through threat of discipline," Cantil-Sakauye wrote in the court's opinion."


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Class, who will inevitably Pay for Apple's increased employee costs?
Anyone? Anyone?......









Hint: it won't be CEO Tim Cook nor Ferris Bueller


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> I think it also reinforces Uber drivers.
> 
> The court has ruled that Amazon should be paying for employees time until they clock out.
> 
> ...


I worked for 1 oil company
That was so cheap.
Supreme Court had to MAKE THEM PAY FOR FLYING TIME in the Helicopter !

So . . . when i did my Time Sheets. . . . i had to factor MINIMUM WAGE FOR FLYING TIME !

Every Other company pays all day for you sitting at Heliport waiting on a Flight !

They should be paying for searches.
It is Degrading.
It Eats into peoples PersonalTime !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> Class, who will inevitably Pay for Apple's increased employee costs?
> Anyone? Anyone?......
> 
> 
> ...


Not the employees.

Class dismissed.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> *It is Degrading.*


Degrading?
Didn't I witness you offering chicken &#128020; samples last week?












observer said:


> Not the employees.
> Class dismissed.


The Consumers of apple products.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Degrading?
> Didn't I witness you offering chicken &#128020; samples last week?
> 
> 
> ...


Dont think so

( You are Hallucinating Again)



Cold Fusion said:


> Degrading?
> Didn't I witness you offering chicken &#128020; samples last week?
> 
> 
> ...


They could always REDUCE THE BLOATED STOCK VALUE.

And hire Adults instead of 3rd world children to assemble products.

Bad when suicide net must be placed around Apple Dorm.

Satan Exists.
He EXPLOITS WORKERS.

( i Personally SHUN APPLE PHONES !)


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

How long does it take to do bag searches?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> How long does it take to do bag searches?


5-20, sometimes up to 45 minutes.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> Uber should be paying for drivers time until they go off app. Not just time with a pax.


I see a problem with this. What if drivers purposely go to a dead area and turn on app. They get paid for having it on and never have to do a ride.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I see a problem with this. What if drivers purposely go to a dead area and turn on app. They get paid for having it on and never have to do a ride.


minimum hourly wages will be applied while app is ON. If driver denies when a ping came, Uber could shut off the app for the entire day. Who would do it then?



observer said:


> https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2020/02/13/supreme-court-ruling-apple-stores-pay-bag-searches/


Apple would issue uniforms without any pocket. And more metal detectors at the entrances/exits/rest room entrance. Problem solved.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> I see a problem with this. What if drivers purposely go to a dead area and turn on app. They get paid for having it on and never have to do a ride.


Uber has to monitor its workers better and fire those that don't work.

Just like I had to fire workers that hid in the bathrooms.

After a while any good employer figures out which employees work and which ones don't.

Ones that don't, have to go.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

observer said:


> "Apple's exit searches are required as a practical matter, occur at the workplace, involve a significant degree of control, are imposed primarily for Apple's benefit, and are enforced through threat of discipline," Cantil-Sakauye wrote in the court's opinion."


None of that is particularly true of RS. Drivers log in when and where they feel like it, log out when and where they feel like it, are logging in primarily for their benefit, and don't have to accept pings while they are logged in and are under no threat of discipline for logging in or out or accepting pings or not.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> minimum hourly wages will be applied while app is ON. If driver denies when a ping came, Uber could shut off the app for the entire day. Who would do it then?
> 
> 
> Apple would issue uniforms without any pocket. And more metal detectors at the entrances/exits/rest room entrance. Problem solved.


Apple could just prioritize checking bags and getting workers out the door faster.

No one would complain over a few seconds, the reason this became an issue is in some cases they were taking up to 45 minutes.

If they have an issue with theft they need to address the theft and strengthen their theft prevention procedures.



Jon Stoppable said:


> None of that is particularly true of RS. Drivers log in when and where they feel like it, log out when and where they feel like it, are logging in primarily for their benefit, and don't have to accept pings while they are logged in and are under no threat of discipline for logging in or out or accepting pings or not.


True but once logged in they are directed and controlled by U/L. U/L finds the ride, figures out the fare, sends the ping to the driver, charges the pax then pays the driver.

U/L controls all aspects of the fare. The driver only controls when they log on and off.

I would venture to say all that benefits U/L just as much if not more than the driver.

Once logged in drivers have to wait on app for another assignment, they don't just log off so they should be paid for that time. They should be paid for the mileage and time to drive to the pick up not do it for free.

We don't really know how U/L algorithms work. Do drivers get penalized for not accepting pings? Do they get shorter runs? Do they wait longer than other drivers for not accepting pings? Do they get logged off the app for not accepting pings?

These are all situations that have been brought up on the forum.

Choosing the hours you work or the amount of hours you work don't make you an independent contractor.

You could work five hours a week or a hundred hours a week and you would still be considered as an employee.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> How long does it take to do bag searches?


How is that relevant?

I used to work for a convenience store chain. When we changed shifts, we had to count the money in the register together. The incoming and outgoing employee. It took about 15 minutes. So So for a 5-day work week, it was an extra 1-2 hours or so depending If you were coming in early or leaving late to do the count.

We were always short employees. So it was usually overtime. Over a year that's about 60-80 hours of overtime.
There were thousands of workers. Before I went to work there this has been going on for years. They were sued. Had to pay all the employees and former employees for the overtime plus interest plus penalties. It was millions.

Labor law is very clear on this. It's one reason that if you work somewhere, they don't want you hanging around off the clock. Because if you help a customer and you're not clocked in they're still supposed to pay you for it. At least in Texas you have up to 2 years to go back and fight for your money.

They can fire you for working without being authorized but they still have to pay you for the time.

I'm amazed Apple even fought this. You simply can't require an employee to stay on the premises and not pay them.



observer said:


> Apple could just prioritize checking bags and getting workers out the door faster.
> 
> No one would complain over a few seconds, the reason this became an issue is in some cases they were taking up to 45 minutes.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter how long it takes and I WOULD complain and file suit. Check the bags and THEN have them clock out. The time involved is not the LEGAL issue. Now you can round off minutes etc. if its consistent, but you can't say "clock out and HOPE this doesn't take long."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How is that relevant?
> 
> I used to work for a convenience store chain. When we changed shifts, we had to count the money in the register together. The incoming and outgoing employee. It took about 15 minutes. So So for a 5-day work week, it was an extra 1-2 hours or so depending If you were coming in early or leaving late to do the count.
> 
> ...


Three years back in California.

Employees have to get paid for the time to change in and out of uniform.

If an employee gets hurt while on the premises they get workers comp even if clocked out.

I think that Apple thought they could win this one because Amazon won a case similar to this back east.

Apple will probably appeal to SCOTUS.

Actually, it looks like Amazon already lost a SCOTUS appeal.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1WM1FI


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> How long does it take to do bag searches?


If you have to pick up your kid, or get to your other job, it takes FOREVER


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> minimum hourly wages will be applied while app is ON. If driver denies when a ping came, Uber could shut off the app for the entire day. Who would do it then?


I have sat at home with the app turned on for a couple of hours and received zero pings. I live on the outskirts of bay area. I would love to get paid minimum wage for clicking "go," while I work out, cook, relax. No problem with me. I can do that for 12 hours sat and sun and put no miles on my car &#128077;.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

iPhone and ipod cavity search?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> I have sat at home with the app turned on for a couple of hours and received zero pings. I live on the outskirts of bay area. I would love to get paid minimum wage for clicking "go," while I work out, cook, relax. No problem with me. I can do that for 12 hours sat and sun and put no miles on my car &#128077;.


Uber would fix their algorithm to monitor inactivity.

They may allow that now because they aren't paying drivers for wait time but if they had to pay, they wouldn't allow it.

They would hire just enough drivers to keep those drivers busy as much as possible. If they didn't have enough drivers or they got a spike in rides, Uber would increase the multiplier to encourage drivers to log on.

The way it's supposed to work.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Or,,,since drivers are independent contractors Uber could charge an hourly rate to the driver for being logged on to their app. If you use their software, you get charged. That would certainly get rid of the hourly rate controversy. The way Uber sees it is that they have an app people use. Why should they pay users an hourly wage to use an app that makes the user money? I’m surprised they haven’t already thought of this.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

At the theme park that may or may not be in Orlando

the employees all get a credit on every shift to “pay” for the time it takes to get from the front gate to their clock in areas and or get dressed.

this is a flat “per shift” add on that counts as wages and is independent of how long the shift is.

Pretty sure they got sued but I never found any record. Either that or the union nipped it in the bud 40 years ago.

but in any event it was hourly plus that 30 minute add on per shift at our hourly rate.

And I refuse to confirm or deny which theme park it is. (Our of fear that their lawyers scare me worse than velociraptors or Deathclaws)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> At the theme park that may or may not be in Orlando
> 
> the employees all get a credit on every shift to "pay" for the time it takes to get from the front gate to their clock in areas and or get dressed.
> 
> ...


We added a paid 5 minutes extra to each employee for breaks for the same reason of walking back and forth to the clock. But the distance wasn't more than a couple hundred feet. They would still take an extra 10 on top of it if you weren't careful.



Uberbrent said:


> Or,,,since drivers are independent contractors Uber could charge an hourly rate to the driver for being logged on to their app. If you use their software, you get charged. That would certainly get rid of the hourly rate controversy. The way Uber sees it is that they have an app people use. Why should they pay users an hourly wage to use an app that makes the user money? I'm surprised they haven't already thought of this.


I think that would quickly discourage drivers from signing on. Imagine having a thousand drivers logged on but only work for five hundred. The extra five hundred would stop logging on.

That would then create occasional shortages of drivers again causing Uber to increase the multiplier to attract more drivers.

Again, the way Uber was originally designed.

This would, I think, make Uber just an app and not an employer.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I have sat at home with the app turned on for a couple of hours and received zero pings. I live on the outskirts of bay area. I would love to get paid minimum wage for clicking "go," while I work out, cook, relax. No problem with me. I can do that for 12 hours sat and sun and put no miles on my car &#128077;.


You don't consider how much technology could do in these days. Difference between two collected locations in the app can tell whether you moving in a car or not. Plus google location (in latitude and longitude can exactly tell you where you are at. Inside home or on the street. You register your home address and current location of you can also tell you are working or cheating.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> You register your home address and current location of you can also tell you are working or cheating.


If I have the uber app on at home, waiting for a ping how is that cheating? Is that not allowed? I've tried that several times at my house waiting for anything. I'm on the clock but Uber ain't pinging.



Wildgoose said:


> Difference between two collected locations in the app can tell whether you moving in a car or not. Plus google location (in latitude and longitude can exactly tell you where you are at. Inside home or on the street.


Also we dont need to be moving. I can sit parked in my car in the front of my house, store, gym, school. Now is that cheating? Nope!



Wildgoose said:


> You don't consider how much technology could do in these days.


I work in tech. Better try next time &#128521;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> If I have the uber app on at home, waiting for a ping how is that cheating? Is that not allowed? I've tried that several times at my house waiting for anything. I'm on the clock but Uber ain't pinging.
> 
> Also we dont need to be moving. I can sit parked in my car in the front of my house, store, gym, school. Now is that cheating? Nope!
> 
> I work in tech. Better try next time &#128521;


You just thinking again for your own particular cases. A computer program always be written for generalized cases. 
If you were in Tech, show me some codes that can draw a triangle shape for 10 lines by using the symbols of $.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> If I have the uber app on at home, waiting for a ping how is that cheating? Is that not allowed? I've tried that several times at my house waiting for anything. I'm on the clock but Uber ain't pinging.
> 
> Also we dont need to be moving to get pinged by uber. I can sit parked in my car in the front of my house. Now is that cheating? Nope!
> 
> I work in tech. Better try next time &#128521;


As soon as Uber lets you sign on, they will have a ride scheduled for you. If there is no ride, they would send you to a location with more customers. They wouldn't let you just sit around your house.

Would you pay a worker to sit around the house?

Since Uber would be paying for your time and mileage you would be constantly on the move.

If you were sent to a fare and you ignored it, then Uber would issue a warning. After a certain amount of warnings you would be fired, just like a regular employee.

BTW, I'm sure you know that California is an at will state. They can fire a worker for any or no reason at all.

Building up a "paper" trail with warnings just makes it easier.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> You just thinking again for your own particular cases. A computer program always be written for generalized cases.


Yes, because I am the only person that lives in an area with almost no pings &#128077;. Impossible scenario to be in a dead area.



Wildgoose said:


> If you were in Tech, show me some codes that can draw a triangle shape for 10 lines by using the symbols of $.


Not "if" I'm in tech. I am in tech, ducky.



observer said:


> As soon as Uber lets you sign on, they will have a ride scheduled for you. If there is no ride, they would send you to a location with more customers. They wouldn't let you just sit around your house.
> 
> Would you pay a worker to sit around the house?
> 
> ...


This would account for some of the gaps I mentioned.

I would probably be the perfect ant at the thought of getting a write up &#128560;

But I will tell you that most of the people that yell "**** you uber" and have a hard time holding a W2 job will see an issue with this and rebel harder.

Guaranteed


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

observer said:


> As soon as Uber lets you sign on, they will have a ride scheduled for you. If there is no ride, they would send you to a location with more customers. They wouldn't let you just sit around your house.
> 
> Would you pay a worker to sit around the house?
> 
> ...


And you are pushing for this?

I've seen 1st hand how taxi's can't handle business when it is busy periods certain times of day (or week) the cab's can't cover. Or slow times when not enough business for anyone to make money. Having a set number of vehicles hurts what separates uber from taxi's problems.

Simply being able to flip a switch on an app to start the clock to get paid off trip is fantasy.
Uber subsidising bad driver behavior, by always paying the drivers off-call, discourages drivers from making good decisions. Whatever you subsidise, you get more of.

On-demand drivers are adaptive when and where they drive, because they are motivated by paying customers. This also is voluntary; drivers are able to make more independent decisions for themselves regardless of their situation.

Uber is good at what they do when it comes to the app dispatch system. The present style of driver pay encourages efficiency for all parties involved.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> And you are pushing for this?
> 
> I've seen 1st hand how taxi's can't handle business when it is busy periods certain times of day (or week) the cab's can't cover. Or slow times when not enough business for anyone to make money. Having a set number of vehicles hurts what separates uber from taxi's problems.
> 
> ...


Nope, I'm just saying that is what Uber would do.

There is zero chance Uber would pay for drivers to sit at home.

They might get away with it a few times but Uber would eventually catch on.

If it was me I'd track each driver by how many miles he/she drove per four hour block. How much the fares were per four hour block and how much the driver expenses were per four hour block.

After a while patterns would start to develop.

Driver A is doing ten miles per four hour block while Driver B is doing two hundred miles per four hour block. However, the average mileage over a hundred drivers in that area is 100 miles per four hour block.

Why is Driver A only putting in ten miles, what is wrong? Is he recieving pings. Is he not accepting pings? Is he canceling pings? Is he logged on and sitting around his house?

I would do the same with Driver B. Why is he putting in two hundred miles? Is he inflating his mileage? Is he driving more passengers? Committing fraud of some type?

If everything checks out, what is he doing better than everyone else? How do you get everyone else up to his level?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> They might get away with it a few times but Uber would eventually catch on.


I wonder if they ever said this about shuffling?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Numbers don't lie.

I was able to catch customer and employee fraud throughout California without even leaving the office in LA, just by reading and looking at the P&L Statement of each yard and comparing it to others of similar size.

Hundreds of thousands of dollars of fraud over the years and the owners had the information in their hands every month. They just didn't like going through the numbers. So, they let the one inch thick reports stack up in the corner of their offices.

It wasn't until I saw one one day and I asked the founders son what it was and he told me. I started leafing through it and I told him there was a lot of good info in it. He said keep it but don't tell my dad or the others in the management team because it was "confidential" only he and his dad recieved a copy of the P&L. Once I started to show him what I was finding he had accounting start sending me my own P&L. I pushed him and his dad to at least let the General Managers have their own copy. They finally agreed.

You really can't afford to run a business by the seat of your pants. It may have worked before but nowadays INFORMATION IS EVERYTHING!

I can almost guarantee you that Uber does this for every driver automatically now through the algorithm.



Mkang14 said:


> I wonder if they ever said this about shuffling?


If they don't they will. They have the ability to do so.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

observer said:


> Nope, I'm just saying that is what Uber would do.
> 
> There is zero chance Uber would pay for drivers to sit at home.
> 
> ...


Sounds like employee mentality.

Works for most people.

The problem I have (not necessarily you) is people who miss being employees so bad, they want to change how everyone else is doing something to fit their personal needs. So many other hourly and salary jobs out there.

In this "gig", the driver self hires, self trains, self manages, and self fires.

It is what he makes of it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> And you are pushing for this?
> 
> I've seen 1st hand how taxi's can't handle business when it is busy periods certain times of day (or week) the cab's can't cover. Or slow times when not enough business for anyone to make money. Having a set number of vehicles hurts what separates uber from taxi's problems.
> 
> ...


Uber would never subsidize bad driver behavior, it doesn't make sense. They only subsidize passengers to build up market share and even there they are slowly cutting back. They wanted to build up market share to prove they were growing and be able to raise more money.

Ubers raising money days are probably over.

Eventually Uber will stop servicing no or low profit passengers and send them packing, back to the bus.

I remember reading somewhere that 20% of your customers give you 80% of the problems.

Sometimes the best thing a company can do is fire some of their customers.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

observer said:


> Eventually Uber will stop servicing no or low profit passengers and send them packing, back to the bus.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that 20% of your customers give you 80% of the problems.
> 
> Sometimes the best thing a company can do is fire some of their customers.


I can relate to this.

I used to be a self-employed mechanic. I had my small group of customers, and I accepted and rejected jobs. There is some business I turned away. Part of it, was Word of Mouth, got me more jobs than I could handle. But no matter how busy I was, there were some jobs simply not profitable, or overly complicated that I turn down. If I had three cars waiting for transmission swaps, I am not going to be taking new customers that need an oil change which I can't make money off of.

I'm getting off topic.

By the way, @observer, great discussion! I appreciate someone who can have a thoughtful conversation where we don't completely agree.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> I can relate to this.
> 
> I used to being a self-employed mechanic. I had my small group of customers, and I accepted and rejected jobs. There is some business I turned away. Part of it, was Word of Mouth, got me more jobs than I could handle. But no matter how busy I was there were some jobs simply not profitable, or overly complicated that I turn down. If I three cars waiting for transmission swaps, I am not going to be taking new customers that need an oil change which I can't make money off of.
> 
> ...


I tend to ramble a lot.

I try and use my life experiences to help others look at things in a different way.

Doesn't mean I'm always right and have learned a bunch from others on the forum.

Same here, a good convo is always appreciated.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Nope, I'm just saying that is what Uber would do.
> 
> There is zero chance Uber would pay for drivers to sit at home.
> 
> ...


BTW, there's a reason I picked four hour blocks, in California once an employee clocks in they must be paid for at least four hours. Even if they are sent home after ten minutes they must be paid for four hours. The only exception is acts of God like Earthquake, Hurricane etc.

So, once a driver clocked in Uber would have to pay them for fours hours, regardless of wether they worked or not.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

observer said:


> I think it also reinforces Uber drivers.
> 
> The court has ruled that Apple should be paying for employees time until they clock out.
> 
> ...


How nice turn on the app from the sofa and get paid.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Apple would issue uniforms without any pocket. And more metal detectors at the entrances/exits/rest room entrance. Problem solved.


Or better yet, take a que from drug dealers: make their employees work in the nude. No pockets, no theft. (_Well, not exactly... just ask any prison guard _&#129396


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

observer said:


> https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2020/02/13/supreme-court-ruling-apple-stores-pay-bag-searches/


When I worked at Bestbuy they used to search me. His name was Bob and he was like 70yo.

"Oh Bob lookin' real good today, want me to take it off?" 
:unzips jacket:
"Oh yeah, tell me to take it off, you want it"
:starts undoing his belt:
Bob: "just go, keep moving"

Worked everytime


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

observer said:


> 5-20, sometimes up to 45 minutes.


How much crap does a person need to take to work with them? Take a small bag to work with just what you need.

It's company mandated, so they gotta pay ya.

Apple products are double priced, they can take the hit.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Buck-a-mile said:


> How much crap does a person need to take to work with them? Take a small bag to work with just what you need.
> 
> It's company mandated, so they gotta pay ya.
> 
> Apple products are double priced, they can take the hit.


It's probly not so much the bag as much as the manager making people wait to go check the bags.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When 20+ employees all clock off simultaneously a line forms. At 1-3 min per person, it can add up.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mista T said:


> When 20+ employees all clock off simultaneously a line forms. At 1-3 min per person, it can add up.


Bag check before signing out. I completely agree with that. They want you to do it on the company premises, they got to pay you for it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> The Consumers of apple products.


Are you a consumer of apple&#127822; products?&#129300;

Please say no &#129310;


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I see a problem with this. What if drivers purposely go to a dead area and turn on app. They get paid for having it on and never have to do a ride.


Exactly why this idea would never work. Someone could drive out to Baker and sit with the app running all day and get paid the same as someone driving their ass off in Hollywood. They could just drop the phone off somewhere on the way to Vegas and pick it up 11 hours later on their way back.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Not sure why they have the bag searches they've had no innovation since 2008. I don't think Uber should pay for idle wait time I do other stuff when it's slow no reason to pay someone.


----------



## NotAUberDriverYet (Jan 23, 2020)

observer said:


> I think it also reinforces Uber drivers.
> 
> The court has ruled that Apple should be paying for employees time until they clock out.
> 
> Uber should be paying for drivers time until they go off app. Not just time with a pax.


I like this idea, I can just log on before I start to watch Netflix. :smiles:

seriously, I never know there are companies search their employee before they leave.


----------

